# Apple attempts to patent projector calibration



## ruinexplorer (Apr 7, 2010)

In all things Apple, Display Daily reports that Apple has applied for a patent for a system that automatically calibrates projection systems. Like the iPad, this isn't a new technology per se, but it has their trade mark style of marketing that can really hamper some other systems already out there if they don't put in their own counter claims. This may be interesting to see what Apple actually produces since there haven't been any specific product announcements as of yet.


----------



## Footer (Apr 7, 2010)

In the world today the patent system is horribly broken. Companies are patenting anything they can. In order for a patent to be determined "good" it now has to be challenged in court.  Apple is one of the worst offenders in this system.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## venuetech (Apr 10, 2010)

Did they try to patent the trash can icon way back when win95 hit the streets?


----------



## Footer (Apr 10, 2010)

venuetech said:


> Did they try to patent the trash can icon way back when win95 hit the streets?



Every version of Mac OS had the trash can, starting in 1984. However, that too was stolen from Xerox PARC like everything else both Microsoft and Apple did. I can not remember if Windows 3.1 had the trash can or not. I want to say it did not. 

In windows 95 they called is the "recycle bin", which it remains today. Because Xerox PARC had prior art on nearly everything both Apple and Microsoft did neither claimed patents on it. Apple and Microsoft both ended up buying rights from Xerox for those innovations they borrowed.


----------

